# CHRISTIANS! Here's YOUR wake up call..



## Big7 (Feb 8, 2011)

Christians... Take a look at this.
Please comment.

Listen, in particular to about 6:53 in.
That is a shame for _ALL Christians_, not just Catholics.


----------



## lazybate (Feb 8, 2011)

Let'em have a over populated, out resourced Earth. Smarter people are having less kids because it is not sustainable.
And trust me no one in this country will allow a Muslim nation (I hope).
The planet earth can only sustain under a billion people without use of oil. There are currently 6.7 billion people  in the world.
Islam is a religion that is actually stagnated in growth because of the negativity and war torn nations associated with it.
Christians make up about +/- 1 billion
Muslims +/- 1 billion 
That still leave alot of people(4 + billion people) that will not except a muslim faith over powering them.
So I don't worry about stuff like this.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 8, 2011)

That make's _YOU_ part of the problem.


----------



## lazybate (Feb 8, 2011)

Big7 said:


> That make's _YOU_ part of the problem.



Yeah I kind of seen that coming-. I was hoping you would see valid points and realize that a free society that uses the advancment of science and technology,would be  envyed by other nations and peoples.
And if using my mind is part of the problem, I accept, proudly.


----------



## meriweatherw (Feb 8, 2011)

What kind of action does the video suggest we take. I suppose we will have to start by getting rid of the first amendment in this country while already debating getting rid of the 14th. When it comes to religion and immigration these two parts to the constitution haven't been looking to convenient for the U.S.


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 8, 2011)

Get real,,, the simple act of folks questioned this is a mess in itself..


----------



## gtparts (Feb 8, 2011)

lazybate said:


> Yeah I kind of seen that coming-. I was hoping you would see valid points and realize that a free society that uses the advancment of science and technology,would be  envyed by other nations and peoples.
> And if using my mind is part of the problem, I accept, proudly.



Science and technology are not involved in stemming the global trend toward Islamic world domination. Even atheism will cease to be a personal option, so the issue is not just a concern of Christians, Jews, and other smaller religious groups.

As a Christian, I see this as an unfolding of prophesy and it causes me to be concerned for future generations like my grand children and yours. The end result of Islam is oppression; political, social, religious, and economic. Every time the Islamic population of a Muslim country continues to multiply (and it does), poverty follows. And more countries are becoming decidedly Muslim.


----------



## meriweatherw (Feb 8, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Science and technology are not involved in stemming the global trend toward Islamic world domination. Even atheism will cease to be a personal option, so the issue is not just a concern of Christians, Jews, and other smaller religious groups.
> 
> As a Christian, I see this as an unfolding of prophesy and it causes me to be concerned for future generations like my grand children and yours. The end result of Islam is oppression; political, social, religious, and economic. Every time the Islamic population of a Muslim country continues to multiply (and it does), poverty follows. And more countries are becoming decidedly Muslim.


 It seems that way. But what is the rest of the world going to do about it. Sounds like the video is suggesting waging war on their religion, propagation of their own people, and immigration into not just our country, but everyone else's. Immigration to me, isn't an issue any longer. Their already here. Your not going to stop them from believing and practicing their religion. The video to me, is just a reminder of what we already now, and can't do anything about. However, if this country ever decides to challenge this trend that is happening, we will most certainly have to deal with constitutional issues as a first step. And that would be interesting to see.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 8, 2011)

A very interesting and worrysome video. BUT.... as I learned in stats class, statistics can be made to say/imply anything. I think the thing that's overlooked in the video is the mortality rate. In many of these countries the majority of the 8 children will need live to be teenagers. Most of these people are in third world countries where they are not worried about politics but where they will get food for the next day.

Now, does the facts in the video bother me.... Yes... but what bothers me more are Christians who brag about being a Christian BUT do nothing to help these same people find salvation.....


----------



## formula1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Inthegarge said:


> Now, does the facts in the video bother me.... Yes... but what bothers me more are Christians who brag about being a Christian BUT do nothing to help these same people find salvation.....



Amen! It is good to recognize the need for us to live the life that Jesus called us all to.

Matthew 28:19
19 Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 20 teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you.

And the other thoughts I had are contained in scriptures as well:

Matthew 10:28
And do not fear those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather fear him who can destroy both soul and body in he$$.

Acts 20:24
But I do not account my life of any value nor as precious to myself, if only I may finish my course and the ministry that I received from the Lord Jesus, to testify to the gospel of the grace of God.


----------



## thedeacon (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a Theological clue.

Everything that happens in the world  that is bad or perceived as bad is not necessarily the fullfillment of a prophecy. Except for the fact that God promised that things would not be a bed of roses.

We need to unite, pray and Trust God.

Just my opinion.

God bless


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 8, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> Just a Theological clue.
> 
> Everything that happens in the world  that is bad or perceived as bad is not necessarily the fullfillment of a prophecy. Except for the fact that God promised that things would not be a bed of roses.
> 
> ...



I could not agree more! 
I don't see the unity happening,though. As long as Christians keep bickering among themselves about piddly things,instead of being _one body,_ not much is gonna change. Just think of what could be accomplished if _all_ Christian churches could/would work together,instead of bickering over what color the carpet should be in the new sanctuary.


----------



## lazybate (Feb 8, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Science and technology are not involved in stemming the global trend toward Islamic world domination. Even atheism will cease to be a personal option, so the issue is not just a concern of Christians, Jews, and other smaller religious groups.
> 
> As a Christian, I see this as an unfolding of prophesy and it causes me to be concerned for future generations like my grand children and yours. The end result of Islam is oppression; political, social, religious, and economic. Every time the Islamic population of a Muslim country continues to multiply (and it does), poverty follows. And more countries are becoming decidedly Muslim.



Yeah its only  the Third world countries that are easily manipulated and are over run with Islam,because they are poor,uneducated, and easily dominated.

Americans are dumb enough to be converted,but are still smart enough to know freedom is what it is all about.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 8, 2011)

lazybate said:


> Let'em have a over populated, out resourced Earth. Smarter people are having less kids because it is not sustainable.
> And trust me no one in this country will allow a Muslim nation (I hope).
> The planet earth can only sustain under a billion people without use of oil. There are currently 6.7 billion people  in the world.
> Islam is a religion that is actually stagnated in growth because of the negativity and war torn nations associated with it.
> ...



Where do you get these stats from ?


----------



## lazybate (Feb 8, 2011)

I was wrong , I just double checked and they are 2 billion a piece and that leaves 2 billion left over.
So  I guess I support teen moms in this country now.
But, I got the info of wiki-answers,wiki-pedia,Perry Stone book from 5 years ago and a video from 3 years ago. 
I still am not worried because I know everyone on this forum would fight to the death before allowing a muslim nation( I know I would)


----------



## huntmore (Feb 10, 2011)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 10, 2011)

**k9** said:


> America has allowed imigration to explode (pun intended) by allowing so many muslims into America.
> Just as I control who comes into my home, America should control who comes into America.  Since most muslims seem to hate America so bad and want to harm us, KEEP MOST OF THEM OUT.
> 
> How? The same way you would keep someone out of your home that you did not want to come in. Don't open the door to them.
> ...



The fact that you and so many others want a Christian theocracy here never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 10, 2011)

No doubt God could fix them. But he gave us freewill so we have to choose. If you are to stupid to ask him well then.


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 10, 2011)

This video could be disturbing, unless you realize that the universe is unfolding exactly as it should, and we are just along for the ride.  Living Christian lives as examples for the rest of the world, and spreading the Good News of Salvation are our tasks, however, we must also be intelligent about things like immigration and securing our borders, but in the end, the battle has already been fought and won.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 10, 2011)

**k9** said:


> Don't bother to ask me who is going to read my post with fonts, colors, and long. It is my post, and in America you have the right not to read it, so don't if you choose not to read it.



That's a very compelling point.  After all the insults in your post, somehow I made it to this point.  Then I conceded the point.  No reason to risk a seizure reading your post.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 10, 2011)

K9
 A long time ago.  I first heard it most likely when my mother took me to Church the minute she could get me there. The first sunday after I was born I suspect. Been hearing and reading the Gospel for 50 years. 

Repent I was 12 the first time been repenting ever since.

 I have asked him to save my soul many times. Mostly after confession.
Had one priest tell me my confession was very Biblical once. He was surprised that someone my age new that much about the Bible I guess. I was about 15 at the time.

You hijacking the thread or what? Also (to too) whatever you got my drift I am no English major and don't intend to be.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess because it tells me in the Bible that I must work out my salvation with much fear and trepadation (sp). 
Just a question. If a person is sorry for doing something then repents and then he later does it again should he repent again or is the first time take care of all? PS: I don't mean nothing by it trully just asking. By the way I don't buy the argument that if he does it again he didn't really mean it the first time when he asked to be forgiven.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 12, 2011)

**k9** said:


> Receiving the Lord Jesus Christ as your Saviour and God saving your soul is a one time thing. God seals you with the earnest of the Spirit until the day of redemption.
> 
> Now, does that meant that we will never sin, no. However, if we should sin then we have an advocate with the father, Christ Jesus the righteous. Here is what we are to do.
> 
> ...



You already know I can't give verse. In the Bible there is Something like, go to your neighbor  and work things out if that doesn't work go to the Church and let them help or something to that effect. If we do it your way why not just ask God and it be done. It is a good thing to tell a Priest your sins. He can then help you by giving you guidence and telling you how to avoid such things again. Can you give me verse that says do not confess your sins to any man? No you can't. But I can give you this John 20,21-23

21 Then Jesus said to them again, Peace be unto you; as my Father has sent me so I send you.
22 And when he had said this, he breated on them and said unto them recieve the Holy Ghost:23 Whosesoever sins ye remit, they are remitted unto them; and whose sins ye retain they are retained.[/COLOR] It doesn't say faults it says sins!!
Even in plain ole me english Jesus has just given the power too forgive sins to men. He gave it to the early Church leaders and he still gives it to us today. In the act of confession. I will be gone hog hunting till sunday see you when I get back.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 13, 2011)

Everything is set in motion...our clue is prophesied. Even though a clue won't change anything. It's conviction/holyghostinspiredpeacelovehopetruthoneway....and that's all I need and I got it!! Thank ya Jesus!! And it's free, freedom of sin, free of guilt, and that wasn't free, well free for me, but not for Jesus, He was my scape goat....as in God in the OT provided Himself a ram/sacrifice/lamb in the thicket instead of Isaac...and that lamb was the Lamb of God, Jesus Christ.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 13, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> This video could be disturbing, unless you realize that the universe is unfolding exactly as it should, and we are just along for the ride.  Living Christian lives as examples for the rest of the world, and spreading the Good News of Salvation are our tasks, however, we must also be intelligent about things like immigration and securing our borders, but in the end, the battle has already been fought and won.



Very well said!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> K9
> A long time ago.  I first heard it most likely when my mother took me to Church the minute she could get me there. The first sunday after I was born I suspect. Been hearing and reading the Gospel for 50 years.
> 
> Repent I was 12 the first time been repenting ever since.
> ...



Yeah - I noticed you over-use the word "stupid."


mtnwoman said:


> Everything is set in motion...our clue is prophesied. Even though a clue won't change anything. It's conviction/holyghostinspiredpeacelovehopetruthoneway....and that's all I need and I got it!! Thank ya Jesus!! And it's free, freedom of sin, free of guilt, and that wasn't free, well free for me, but not for Jesus, He was my scape goat....as in God in the OT provided Himself a ram/sacrifice/lamb in the thickect instead of Isaac...and that lamb was the Lamb of God, Jesus Christ.


Amen,Annie!


----------



## huntmore (Feb 13, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> [/COLOR]
> Yeah - I noticed you over-use the word "stupid."
> 
> Amen,Annie!



I see you have over used the making up stuffI have read the post two times,you need glasses or what? I did not use the word one time.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 13, 2011)

K9 I am back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

If Christians were busy doing what they were suppose to be doing this would be a none issue.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If Christians were busy doing what they were suppose to be doing this would be a none issue.



Yep

Our Priest said that very thing last week during Mass.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2011)

huntmore said:


> No doubt God could fix them. But he gave us freewill so we have to choose. If you are to stupid to ask him well then.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2011)

huntmore said:


> You can't fix stupid.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 14, 2011)

crackerdave said:


>



Twice is all you got  And it isn't even in the post you used. I wasn't calling any particular person stupid just the act. And unless you been under a rock can't fix stupid is a joke. I still don't think it can be fixed except by God. You must have the same bug as k9.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 14, 2011)

**k9** said:


> 1.) THE FOLLOWINGVERSE PERTAINS TO YOUR PERSONAL SIN THAT YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE DONE, AND  IF YOU CONFESS IT TO GOD, HE IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE OUR SINS AND CLEANSE OF FROM ALL UNRIGHTEOUSNESS.
> 
> We don't confess our sins to any man, but to God.
> 
> ...



Your interpritation of the Bible is as bad as my English. If Jesus gave ye the power to forgive a sin how can ye remite if he doesn't know the sin (confess). I understand what you believe, but you have put your own meaning to what was actually said and came up with the wrong use of the text. If you read what was going on before and after  the verse mentioned you would know what was meant. If you read this part "as the Father has sent me so I send you". 

Protestants over read the Bible to get the meaning they want and not what was actually said or meant in the text. 
I understand you won't agree!!


----------



## huntmore (Feb 14, 2011)

K9 You ever been to confession? Try it once, go tell someone else your sins. It may enlighten you.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 14, 2011)

**k9** said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> I told crakerdave that you were the best evidence for your arguement that, "you can't fix stupid".
> 
> ...



I didn't want you to think I was scared or something.

Well thats a goodun but I haven't called anyone stupid even for a joke.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 15, 2011)

huntmore said:


> K9 You ever been to confession? Try it once, go tell someone else your sins. It may enlighten you.



Maybe this might enlighten you.

I certainly don't spend my time running back and forth to confession, fine if you want to.  Not dogging Catholics, just don't push that on me, when I've got the Main Man to call on. But unfortunately things of this world do effect me and my family. I have a problem with not being able to find a job because the 14 people in the apt that live next to me are willing to work for $2 less an hour, under the table, not pay taxes and still get $900 a month in foodstamps(I'm serious)..and almost free housing. And could potentially kill me and nobody even knows they live there at least not 10 of them.....it directly effects me.

Maybe that doesn't concern you and I can certainly see why it probably doesn't, but it's disturbing to me....and guess what, there ain't enough people who do care.

You turn your head and stroll on down to confession and let those who are effected by it now deal with it, it will be your turn soon, mark my word.

ETA....not to seem like I'm whinning, just telling the truth. Someone gave me a free mobile home that I am working on now to clean up and paint etc. and I will be moving soon, so that's what God can do, but that doesn't fix the situation for everyone who pays taxes....it's gettin' deep up in here.
Immigration is immigration, legal or illegal, muslam is not the only group but you get the idea. We as a country have already turned our heads too long....even back at 9/11 we were blindsided and before that in 93 when they said we'll be back, we ignored them....they came back. Wake up people.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> Maybe this might enlighten you.
> 
> I certainly don't spend my time running back and forth to confession, fine if you want to.  Not dogging Catholics, just don't push that on me, when I've got the Main Man to call on. But unfortunately things of this world do effect me and my family. I have a problem with not being able to find a job because the 14 people in the apt that live next to me are willing to work for $2 less an hour, under the table, not pay taxes and still get $900 a month in foodstamps(I'm serious)..and almost free housing. And could potentially kill me and nobody even knows they live there at least not 10 of them.....it directly effects me.
> 
> ...



mtnwoman I have no idea what has your well (I will be nice). I did not say ONE WORD to YOU about anything. I was talking with k9 and unless you are him, them I suggest you keep your sarcastic words to yourself unless I address you personally. 
Neither one of you has any idea what confession is about yet you spout your so called knowledge on the subject. Now I ask you have you ever been to confession, and know what goes on during one, not a chance.
 You have absolutly no idea what I think about immigration yet you launch into a crazy diatribe of garbage against me for what, I asked K9 if he had ever been to confession. If you want to know what I think about immigration here it is. Send them all back to where they came from, not just a few all of them. My family has fought and died to makes this a free country so I think it only fair that the Mexicans and others do the same if they want to live in a free crountry. 
 I would love to trade my tax bill for yours. PM me if you want to and we can work out the details.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

**k9** said:


> Yes, I confessed my sins  to God though and not to man.
> 
> You can just stick to your vain traditions and confess yours to man.



So you have NO idea what confession is all about. Very well then. 
If you consider Gods word vain then I feel sorry for you and will pray that you are healed. 
It is obvious that God gave the power to forgive sins to man through Jesus Christ and you have been provided the verses to show that, but you choose to ignore it.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

**k9** said:


> Actually, I am glad that you made it back safely.
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to go kill these wonderful animals.
> ...



Thanks!
 Hogs are pests that destroy crops and property. Also they make good BBQ.
I enjoy the outdoors no matter what I am doing. I walk in the woods all the time just looking. Most, if not all hunters enjoy the outdoors for other things besides hunting. They are the best naturalist on the planet.
I work when there is some. I do construction work and right now it is hard to find jobs. My wife has a very good job and that is what is keeping us going.
Why are you on a hunting site if you do not hunt, or do you think you have found something complain about.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

K9 Do you have a job?


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 15, 2011)

huntmore said:


> mtnwoman I have no idea what has your well (I will be nice). I did not say ONE WORD to YOU about anything. I was talking with k9 and unless you are him, them I suggest you keep your sarcastic words to yourself unless I address you personally.
> Neither one of you has any idea what confession is about yet you spout your so called knowledge on the subject. Now I ask you have you ever been to confession, and know what goes on during one, not a chance.
> You have absolutly no idea what I think about immigration yet you launch into a crazy diatribe of garbage against me for what, I asked K9 if he had ever been to confession. If you want to know what I think about immigration here it is. Send them all back to where they came from, not just a few all of them. My family has fought and died to makes this a free country so I think it only fair that the Mexicans and others do the same if they want to live in a free crountry.
> I would love to trade my tax bill for yours. PM me if you want to and we can work out the details.




This is a open forum to all members and I can and will respond to anything I want to....at the moment, even though I am a Christian, I still have freedom of speech. My family has also fought and died for this country so I may have that freedom, but I do understand you trying to muzzle me.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

**k9** said:


> huntmore, you are a piece of work.
> 
> 1.) You were very rude to mtn.woman and you will need to confess that the next time you go to confession.  But, since that was a fault and not a sin, you could just confess that to her as one of your faults.  She is a kind person and my overlook your fault.
> 
> ...



1. I was direct to mtwoman. I am sure she is a big girl. She attacked me and belittled the Church I responed to her attack. It's admirable that you are taking up for the girl but if I were you I would at least wait untill she is right.
2. I asked you if you had ever went to confession and you gave me a no answer (you do this often). By your post it only proves me right. 
3. I responed to a Peta type post from you in regards to hunting. .
I will watch out for your baiting methods in the future. I personally don't think it is right to do it but hey I am not you.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 16, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> This is a open forum to all members and I can and will respond to anything I want to....at the moment, even though I am a Christian, I still have freedom of speech. My family has also fought and died for this country so I may have that freedom, but I do understand you trying to muzzle me.



muzzle you for what? If you as a Christain can read your post to me and think you did nothing to belittle the Church and me, you may want to read it again. I was not talking with you and you butted in. That is ok with me but you didn't just but in, you attacked with no reason. So in responce to your post I answered back. 
1."this may enlighten you" nothing you have said has been enlighting.
2. "I certainly don't spend my time running back and forth to confession" maybe you should.
3. "Ive got the main man to call on" Protestants been telling us they are the only one who has Gods ear for a long time, and it doesn't fly no better today than it did the first hundred times I heard it.
4."turn your head and stroll on down to confession" Really, 
how nice!!!


I will not sucker punch you and I in return would like to not be sucker punched.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 16, 2011)

huntmore said:


> 1."this may enlighten you" nothing you have said has been enlighting.*I'm sure of that.*
> 2. "I certainly don't spend my time running back and forth to confession" maybe you should.*I do it on a daily basis, right here at home, or in my car, or just anywhere I am at the time I feel the need, which is most of the time)*
> 3. "Ive got the main man to call on" Protestants been telling us they are the only one who has Gods ear for a long time, and it doesn't fly no better today than it did the first hundred times I heard it.*I never said we are the only ones who have that access, everyone does, that's the enlighten part, your High Priest is always with you, you don't have to go anywhere to confess unless you just want to)*
> 4."turn your head and stroll on down to confession" Really,
> ...


 None of us like to be sucker punched and I'm sure K9 doesn't like it either. I think we all need to chill a little bit.

I do not belittle the Catholic church, I was just using something that you were using as a weapon, confession.  And while we are at it could you show me scripture in the Bible where it says that men can forgive other men of their sins? Just curious where this practice comes from.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 16, 2011)

**k9** said:


> huntmore,
> 
> Your quote to mtnwoman: 3. "Ive got the main man to call on"



Actually, I said I've got the Main Man first.....just in case you missed that part.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 16, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> None of us like to be sucker punched and I'm sure K9 doesn't like it either. I think we all need to chill a little bit.
> 
> I do not belittle the Catholic church, I was just using something that you were using as a weapon, confession.  And while we are at it could you show me scripture in the Bible where it says that men can forgive other men of their sins? Just curious where this practice comes from.



As far as I know I have not sucker punched k9 or you. I asked a simple question "have you ever been to confession?" just a question. Since he seemed to know all there is to know about it,I just figured he had been to confession by way of being (x Catholic). But as I later found out he hasn't been and doesn't know what happens during confession or why we do it. Even though he didn't answer my question directly he answered in code or something and I had to decide for myself what he meant. He could have just said no huntmore, I have never been to confession. But that is not how he operates. 
The practice comes from God. Matt 18 :18 / john 20/ 23
I would need your example for where I used confession as a weapon of some sort. I didn't say anything like, if you don't go you are nuts or not Christain. If I did then yes it would have been used as a weapon, but I didn't use it in that manner.
A question for you if you don't mind. Do you think it may be possible for God to heal someone through another person, say a preacher or a pastor? Carefull you are being baited!!! (it's ok if the person knows they are being baited)

also look at k9s last post 56.  I said "Gods ear" and look what he comes up with. Surely anyone with even 2nd grade reading skills can see in this post his true colors.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 16, 2011)

Take my word for it you have given me many reasons to laugh with your posts. I see more just can't help yourself.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 17, 2011)

How does this imply that man  can or must forgive our sins now. This was given to the disciples before the crusifiction. If man could forgive our sins, why did Jesus have to die on the cross? Everything changed after the crusifiction, even Jews didn't have to go to their High Priest to ask for forgiveness by sacrificing a lamb, Jesus became their High Priest. Jesus did the work to forgive my sins, I should be sorry to Him for sinning and causing His death, just my opinion.

If you read the entire text or at least the next couple of verses in John, you will see that Jesus gave this word to the disciples including Thomas who wasn't there, until His death. Then after His death our sins are forgiven because of His death. He also gave the disciples the power of healing along with the 'authority to forgive sins', do your priests practice healings, also? Just curious.


Matthew 18:18 (King James Version)

 18Verily I say unto you, Whatsoever ye shall bind on earth shall be bound in heaven: and whatsoever ye shall loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven.


John 20:23 (King James Version)

 23Whose soever sins ye remit, they are remitted unto them; and whose soever sins ye retain, they are retained.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 17, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> How does this imply that man  can or must forgive our sins now. This was given to the disciples before the crusifiction. If man could forgive our sins, why did Jesus have to die on the cross? Everything changed after the crusifiction, even Jews didn't have to go to their High Priest to ask for forgiveness by sacrificing a lamb, Jesus became their High Priest. Jesus did the work to forgive my sins, I should be sorry to Him for sinning and causing His death, just my opinion.
> 
> Jesus died to pay for our sins, because we can't. I think my sins are not forgiven untill I ask God to forgive them (confession)
> 
> ...



Exactlly!! Since the Church that Christ started (Catholic)continues today we have the power that he gave us. I know I am going to get plastered for this one but hey it happens to us all the time.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 17, 2011)

mtnwoman You have yet to answer my question or either I am not smart enough to see where you answered it.

Do you believe that God can heal someone through another person?

Have you ever been to Confession where you had to tell someone your sins. Even the worst ones. Has a Catholic ever explained to you what goes on in the little room.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 17, 2011)

**k9** said:


> huntmore,
> 
> I will attempt to help you again. Is it my reading skills or your lack of knowledge and end grade grammar writing skills.
> 
> ...



You really mean to tell me your last posts where because I missed a '. I don't buy it for one min. more
Please !!!!mtnwoman is a big girl BIGGER than you give her credit for. Oh I guess I had better explain BIGGER, not in the physical sense of the word, but as in grownup and Heart. Ooops better explain not a big heart as in the physical size of her heart. It is a metaphore (sp) (I think)meaning she is a nice person and forgiving. Boy this could get tireing. Know what I mean  
By the way have you ever been to confession? Come on you can do it it really isn't hard to say NO>


----------



## huntmore (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I will start a new confession thread. Crackerdave gets mad if I post more than once to anyone.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 17, 2011)

K9 what did I say ABOUT k9? When did Jesus give k9 the power to remit sins?


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2011)

huntmore said:


> mtnwoman You have yet to answer my question or either I am not smart enough to see where you answered it.  *No I'm just on different hours and am just now reading since I last posted you didn't miss it.  Hey I'm working on my free trailer and can't get no help.....wahhhhh....lol*
> 
> Do you believe that God can heal someone through another person?*I've personally never seen it. If I needed to be healed, I would be on my face on my floor right here beside my chair praying to God. By His stripes we are healed. I'd never go to a healer. I'm not saying they couldn't do it, I'm just saying I wouldn't go to one. I have a personal connection, mainline to my Saviour/Healer/Deliverer/Redeemer/ the best of the best right by my side, ( I will never leave you) I can't fathom going thru a middle man. I want to call on Him, I want Him to carry me, I want Him to hear me, I want Him to hold me, I want Him to tell me that His grace is sufficient if He chooses not to heal me in the way I want Him to.*
> 
> Have you ever been to Confession where you had to tell someone your sins. Even the worst ones. Has a Catholic ever explained to you what goes on in the little room.


*I haven't been to that little room. I have confessed my deepest of transgressions to some of my brothers and sisters in Christ.  And it has been very gruelling and also weight lifting. What's harder for me is to face the man who died for me and stand in front of Him and say, this is what you went to the cross for, and I'm sorry, I'm so embarresed, I'm  such a dirty rag, and I thank you for mercy and forgiveness, and I love you and I'm yours and thank you for giving your life so that I am redeemed from eternal seperation from you.  Whatever your conviction is, then that is what you need to do.  We're all going to same place anyway as long as we believe John 3:16, we are not saved by works but by grace *


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 19, 2011)

Huntmore,...where does the Bible say we must confess to a priest?
or for that matter do so in any formal manner?
I'm a Christian by _faith_, not dogma or ceremony.
I have many Catholic,Jewish, Hindu etc. friends,...and i can assure you that I do not want this Country run by a Theocracy in any shape, fashion or form.
God gave us each and everyone "freewill" to chose to be a Christian, Jew etc. or atheist, agnostic what ever we "choose".
A Theocratic Gov't will, by definition rob people of this "God given" right, and that is bad by any measure.
The Catholic Church has a rich and long history of trying to govern the world...they have failed.
I believe the original post was about the perceived domination by the Muslims,...I trust in the Lord, and his written word, I'm not too concerned with Muslim domination.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry you can't get any help on the trailer. 
Mtnwoman thanks for your honest reply. I can't seem to get an honest answer from some on here and wonder why (not really).
Healing- isn't there many places in the Bible where Jesus told the deciples to cast out demons, heal the sick and so on. The deciples were just men. 
Have you ever asked someone to pray for you to be healed mentally or physicaly. If so why did you ask a human being?

"Grueling and weight lifting" yep that is just how I would describe it. In fact that is how most Catholic would describe it and that is why I think it happens less and less in the Church. They say owe I just tell God my sins. I think that is a cop out. In my mind if you haven't got the guts to tell a man you sure don't have the guts to tell God. I also see another benefit to telling a Priest. He can counsol (SP) you right on the spot and explain to you how your sin can and will effect many people. Some people can't forgive themselves for some sins. He could help them with that. The benefits can be big. 

Thanks Again!!


----------



## huntmore (Feb 22, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Huntmore,...where does the Bible say we must confess to a priest?
> or for that matter do so in any formal manner?
> I'm a Christian by _faith_, not dogma or ceremony.
> I have many Catholic,Jewish, Hindu etc. friends,...and i can assure you that I do not want this Country run by a Theocracy in any shape, fashion or form.
> ...



You been watching tv the last couple days? Muslims is coming it is just a matter of time. I also do not want the Catholic Church or any of the denominations to govern this country.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 2, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Huntmore,...where does the Bible say we must confess to a priest?
> or for that matter do so in any formal manner?
> I'm a Christian by _faith_, not dogma or ceremony.
> I have many Catholic,Jewish, Hindu etc. friends,...and i can assure you that I do not want this Country run by a Theocracy in any shape, fashion or form.
> ...




Hate to de-rail my own thread... 

Here ya' go.

http://www.scripturecatholic.com/confession.html


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 2, 2011)

Big7 said:


> Hate to de-rail my own thread...
> 
> Here ya' go.
> 
> http://www.scripturecatholic.com/confession.html


you must be Catholic...
I'm not, and surprisingly my book of James does not read as your link suggest.

..."Confess your sins, one to another..." 
5:14 "Is any sick among you? let him call for the elders of the Church and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord."

No mention of "Priest"


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 2, 2011)

Big 7,you've been around here exactly as long as I have. How many times have we seen this same silly argument - Catholics vs. everybody else? Ho-hum.


----------

